# Desperate for a cigarette!!!



## lily123

:wacko::wacko: I could quite literally EAT one right now!!

I used to smoke 30 a day and had done since i was 16, as soon as i found out i was pregnant i stopped.
I used to social smoke after LO was born, just when i went out and things (so not all that often :haha) but i've totally stopped now.

I've had such a hard day, Esmee is teething and she's got a cold, FOB (not OH) is being an idiot, worrying about money and christmas etcetera...
so right now i REEEEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLYYYYYYY would love a smoke!!

Any of you guys former smokers? Do you still crave them? I'm determined not to give in lol!

xxxx


----------



## divershona

I was a 15-20 a day smoker and managed to quit once i found out i was pregnant, first thing when i got home and got settled down was go and buy a pack of fags and had 2 straight away :blush: 

i'm having a couple a day and just finished the pack i bought when i got out of hosp but im limiting myself to 20 a week as i really can't afford more than that.


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Aw your doing really well, better than me anyway my LO is `29 months and i've lost count of the amount of times ive started and stopped.. It just gets hard sometimes. But im pregnant again so ive cut down from 40 to 5 and hopefully to nothing starting tomorrow!


----------



## lily123

xxxbexxy_beex said:


> Aw your doing really well, better than me anyway my LO is `29 months and i've lost count of the amount of times ive started and stopped.. It just gets hard sometimes. But im pregnant again so ive cut down from 40 to 5 and hopefully to nothing starting tomorrow!

Thank you hun :flower:
You're doing really well to go from 40 to 5!! xxx


----------



## annawrigley

I still smoke :haha: Its not much help since you've quit but if you are really struggling and REALLY determined not to start again those intellicig things are amazing!! Completely different league to inhalators/patches/willpower :haha: my uncle gave me one the other day and they are soo good, i have a strawberries and cream flavour in mine :D and it blows out smoke and stuff and the end lights up and everything.. and it really works! I just didnt want one anymore! I use it in college :haha: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I dont even smoke and i REALLLY want one

i did breifly smoke for around 3 months when i was 14 so nothing major
after that it was just on nights out ect 
but im really stressed atm and really want one
:wacko:


----------



## samface182

i've went back to smoking since having aiden. about 8ish a day :blush:


----------



## lucy_x

tut tut girlys ;)
I used to smoke like 30 a day (roll ups!) I quit (cold turkey) at 10 weeks. there isnt a day go past when i dont want one. But im still BF'ing, and i just couldnt justify my own selfish needs over my daughters health!...also i want another baby, and im not sure i could quit again....so right now, as much as i want one, im not going to!


well done you lot tho. your pregnancy time that you quit is excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## samface182

i breastfeed aiden and still smoke. i asked my HV about it and she said that as long as i smoke AFTER feeding him and not before, it won't harm him at all as nicotine doesn't stay in your bloodstream long enough


----------



## Ezza

I used to smoke but not alot around 10 roll ups a day. Quit the day I found out I was pregnant, I had one fag on crimbo day after a HUGE dinner and that was all. When Alex was born I didnt want to smoke but when he was like 3weeks i went back to like 3 a day. Then it just kinda died out, i didnt set out to quit it just happened haha. X


----------



## MissMamma

Ohhh why did I even read this thread, I used to smoke rollys so not sure how many a day but I quit when I found out I was pregnant (well, when I was about 14wks :blush:) I thought I hadnt craved one but I do! I totally do! Oh my god i'm imaging rolling it, sparking it, the lovely menthol filters I used to use...DAMN YOU! I suppose the good thing is I wont ever smoke in my house again (i only just got rid of that stale smoke smell) and its too bloody cold to stand outside having a fag


----------



## annawrigley

MissMammaToBe said:


> Ohhh why did I even read this thread, I used to smoke rollys so not sure how many a day but I quit when I found out I was pregnant (well, when I was about 14wks :blush:) I thought I hadnt craved one but I do! I totally do! Oh my god i'm imaging rolling it, sparking it, the lovely menthol filters I used to use...DAMN YOU! I suppose the good thing is I wont ever smoke in my house again (i only just got rid of that stale smoke smell) *and its too bloody cold to stand outside having a fag*

Not if you're determined :haha:


----------



## winegums

heya i started smoking when i was 13 and by the time i got pregnant when i was 18 i was smoking 30-40 a day.

when i got pregnant i didn't quit but cut down to about 15 (which i know is still awful)

Then when about 6 months pregnant i managed to quit but stupidly ended up starting again at 8 months.

when my son was born it was c section and i was stuck in hospital for 4 days and couldn't smoke, so when i came out i just continued not smoking!

however when my son was 8 weeks old i passed my driving test and all the nerves and relief of passing etc i wanted one so badly, so my OH gave me one and i ended up bloody smoking again!!!!!

that was the end of june 2009.. i carried on smoking till new years and has a massive party on new years eve and smoked allllllll my cigarettes except for about 2. I hid the last two out of my sight and from new years day i stopped smoking.

I thought to myself if i ever 'need' one then there are a couple here (to save me going and buying a whole pack and end up smoking loads), but every time i wanted one i thought 'i could go and have one right now, but im not gonna!' so i think in a way saving a couple just in case helped me!

this new year i will have been a non-smoker for a whole year!!! and thats with my partner smoking loads around me etc - lots of temptation!!!! So many people stop and start like i did, but when its the right time you know its the right time and it just feels different to the other times that you try and quit!


----------



## JoJo16

i gave in when alice was about 8 weeks old oops!

i probably only have about 6 a day IF that.


----------



## LoisP

I'm craaaaaaaaving a cigarette :haha:


----------



## lily123

Thank you all soooo much for all your replies girls!!
It feels good to know i'm not alone in this :haha:
Anna i might get one of those things! I've tried the patches, gum, and inhalator and none of them worked lol! xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I smoke. I've never _craved_ a cigarette before so I can't really understand wanting one enough to eat it :rofl:

I can stop and start whenever, I just went over a week without one and then had two today. But in the week I didn't have any I didn't think about it - it doesn't bother me. It was only because OH had one and I had a few puffs I bought a pack today :blush:

But I only smoke at work or uni or if I'm away from my home outside. Mostly when I'm not with LO.

No real words of advice just to show you aren't alone :flower:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I didn't want to start again after I had him, but I got PND and I did. I smoke now, about 5-10 a day, I don't cope very well without them!


----------



## samface182

i'm off for a fag.. :rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

And me! hahaaaa


----------



## lily123

^^Girls don't tempt me! I have a packet of 10 Marlborough red upstairs for 'emergencies' and i swear i'm on the edge :brat:

I asked OH to take them with him when he went to work so i couldn't have one even if i wanted one and his 'ever so supportive' response was "Errr NO i'm not having those death sticks in my possession!" - cheers Jim!

xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Babe. Try to hold out, but equaly don't beat yourself up if you do give in. xxx


----------



## lily123

Thank you alice :hugs: I didn't give in :happydance: xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Go you :) xx


----------

